
GitLab security updates related to CVE-2016-4340 have been released - cobrabyte
GitLab has released the planned security updates related to CVE-2016-4340 (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;about.gitlab.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;28&#x2F;gitlab-major-security-update-for-cve-2016-4340&#x2F;). I can&#x27;t speak for all versions but I was able to update my v8.7.0 installation to v8.7.1 by following the instructions at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;gitlab-org&#x2F;gitlab-ce&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;doc&#x2F;update&#x2F;patch_versions.md.
======
cobrabyte
Clickable update instructions: [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/upda...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ce/blob/master/doc/update/patch_versions.md)

